
Docker on Windows – Sorting out the confusion - vijayshinva
http://vijayshinva.github.io/docker/2018/01/16/docker-on-windows-sorting-out-the-confusion.html
======
flukus
Needs a section on what versions are supported, you need the pro version of
windows for instance.

------
lordkrandel
This guy needs a medal.

